# Lifters, push rods and valves for cam



## Dawson Babb (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello, I am wondering what kind of lifters, push rods and valves you all would recommend for a cam build on a 2005 6.0 GTO, all stock internals, getting brand new connecting rod bearings, crank bearings, and all new gaskets for the whole motor, right now I have headers, 3 inch spin tech exhaust all the way back, vararam intake and tune, right now it is making 405 hp and 364 torque to the rear wheels. I was looking at Comp Cams Thumpr that is 219/233 553/536, I WAS WONDERING WHAT LIFTERS, PUSH RODS AND VALVES YOU GUYS WOULD RECOMMEND if I were to take the stock heads, and have them polished, milled and ported, trying to get ideas for the best route, thank you.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Interested to see what some of the suggestions might be. I have no idea myself since I haven't built up an LS engine yet. 

Perhaps the cam manufacturer can recommend some parts based on the cam you have selected? Have you tried talking to them yet?



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

